# Need Your Help



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone...I have been wanting to create a calender for 2012 and instead of it being of my frogs I thought it would be cool to include pictures of peoples vivarium/ frog pictures for the calendar. In order for this to happen I need to have pictures submitted to me via email *[email protected]* by September 16th. If I receive enough photos I might do one for each of the following: Pumilio, Dendrobates, Ranitomeya, and Phyllobates and any other dart frog family group not listed. 

If your photo is selected we will send you a free copy of the calendar and a $15 gift certificate to our store that can be used on anything. We will create a voting group of selected forum members to come up with the lucky 12 winners and post who they are in Nov.

*If you send us a picture you understand that you are giving us, Rainforest Herps, rights to use your photo in any way/ shape or form. We will not alter your watermark if one is included and give you credit for the photograph. Please make sure that this is YOUR photo and not someone else's photo. Be sure to include the species name in the email. Please send the largest file possible.*

When you submit a photo please make sure it has your watermark somewhere tasteful in the photo please. It can be added on simply through photobucket or many other photo software products. Ive included a few examples below:


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent!

Mark


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can it be Reeds aswell [since you have a non-dart as an example]???


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

boabab95 said:


> Can it be Reeds aswell [since you have a non-dart as an example]???


If I get enough I will do one for treefrogs/other frogs as well


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

sent.


10 character limit...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice idea Chris. I'll be sure to send you a few of mine.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I would imagine the photos should be of amazing clarity to be considered...

How much is the calendar going to cost(as my photo-skills are lacking)? Do you have any previous calendars for sale? I am a collector of anything herp related... 

Great idea BTW, I wish I could see the entries to gauge whether my pics would be even possibly considered.

JBear


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> I would imagine the photos should be of amazing clarity to be considered...
> 
> How much is the calendar going to cost(as my photo-skills are lacking)? Do you have any previous calendars for sale? I am a collector of anything herp related...
> 
> ...


Prices will be around $15...still getting quotes from print shops though so once I decide Ill give a definite price.

As far as the pictures go submit one and Ill try to give you a idea if that will work or not...doesnt hurt to try. Maybe use the examples I gave as a quality check??? Im hoping to get enough to where I can do it by species


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Will do, thanks for the encouragement! $15 sounds fair! Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there a limit to entries? Sorry, I have some* pics *of a few species... All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Profits will be donated to an amphibian conservation group for everyone to vote on in Nov.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope to send the money to the Madagascar group


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Prices will be around $15...still getting quotes from print shops though so once I decide Ill give a definite price.
> 
> As far as the pictures go submit one and Ill try to give you a idea if that will work or not...doesnt hurt to try. Maybe use the examples I gave as a quality check??? Im hoping to get enough to where I can do it by species


They'll have to be at least 200 dpi, but 300 dpi is the ideal print resolution... and as big as whatever the calendar size will be 12"x12" for instance.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Lemme play too


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll send some in when I get home. Wish I had more frogs to provide pictures of


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fun idea! I'll see if I have anything worthy.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm going to send a few shots this evening.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are a few out of some we like so far...Have gotten a lot of emails though and still going through them. *Keep them coming*...can also be of a viv.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Only the last pic is working for me.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

WendySHall said:


> Only the last pic is working for me.


Yep - I get a Gmal popup when I try to open any of the others.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ditto, on both forums


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the ones that didnt show up for some reason...sorry everyone.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

C'mon people! Where's the tincs??? 

(Gorgeous pics so far tho!)


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

We have a few tinc photos...cant show all the goodies though


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh...the SUSPENSE!!!

You can put me down for one. If you end up doing species-specific...I'll take 2 of the Tincs. One will stay as a calendar, and the other I'll use to frame photos and hang on my "frogroom" wall. 

(Wish I had a good camera. Darn it.)


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I will try to get a few RAW pics for you this weekend if I get the photo ops. Maybe the Benedicta or Retics will cooperate.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

If you email him RAW pics they won't show your edits, as far as I know.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I could use pumilio pictures... haven't received the first one yet


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> If you email him RAW pics they won't show your edits, as far as I know.


I rarely edit. If I do its only light saturation or contrast.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

D3monic said:


> I rarely edit. If I do its only light saturation or contrast.


oh, well fine then


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

rcteem said:


> I could use pumilio pictures... haven't received the first one yet


I just sent a few pictures, two of them were of some of my young mancreek pumilio. I will try to send some more within the next few days of some other frogs, too.
Bryan


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I just sent a few pictures, two of them were of some of my young mancreek pumilio. I will try to send some more within the next few days of some other frogs, too.
> Bryan


Yeah, I'll send you a couple MC pics too. Sorry for the delay, I just gotta rummage thru my files.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Our first pumilio picture sent to us


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice, did you get my yellow belly?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I just saw it...thank you!!!



Tricolor said:


> Nice, did you get my yellow belly?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

We have enough for 1 calender of mixd species...would there be enough intrest in making a them based of of the following:

Tincs/ Auratus
Thumbnails
Pumilio
Any other dart

What does everyone think?


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Sent a picture of my first dart frog. My beloved luec!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

rcteem said:


> We have enough for 1 calender of mixd species...would there be enough intrest in making a them based of of the following:
> 
> Tincs/ Auratus
> Thumbnails
> ...


I like the idea of multiple group calendars. You might also want to still do a "best of best" per-say of mixed species pictures for someone who only needs one calendar but wants some variety, if that makes sense. I think I got some decent vent shots this evening so I will be sending some over shortly hopefully.
Bryan


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd rather have one calendar full of only the best pictures that covers any and all type of dart frog.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> I'd rather have one calendar full of only the best pictures that covers any and all type of dart frog.


I think cost wise this would be a better bet.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I think cost wise this would be a better bet.


Ok, next question is this:

Since this is a hobby supported calender would yall like to vote on which pictures are in it or trust my judgement?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

i would love to vote on em, but it would probably be mayham


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, here are the two choices we will spilt the proceeds between:

Mr. Pezzote
Captive Ex Situ Breeding through Captive Rearing Facilities and Monitoring of Recipient Sites for Five Native Colombian Species of Centrolenidae.

Dr. Coloma
Emergency actions for the conservation of Hyloxalus jacobuspetersi (Amphibia: Dendrobatidae), a species at the verge of extinction

If sells go real well I'll send money to Devin's project in Madagascar as well


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

rcteem said:


> Ok, next question is this:
> 
> Since this is a hobby supported calender would yall like to vote on which pictures are in it or trust my judgement?


In my experience, having people vote on this type of thing really bogs down the process and in a lot of cases can kill it altogether. 

If it were me, I would weed out all of the out of focus, poorly exposed, snap shotty pics and then form a small committee of people that you think would be good judges to go through and choose the final 12.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I would be more than happy to be a judge.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I am back in the country and have received a few more photos. Right now we have 15 photos in the running to be on the calender!!! *Remember that all the profit is going to conservation groups, not me!!! So, keep them coming as after labor day weekend they will be voted on. *

Also I will finish contacting the people to help vote on the picture by tonight. Thank you again for all of yalls help on the calender and us as a group supporting conservation groups!!!


----------

